# Suche Knieschoner



## Snowcat (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo Mädls,

seid einigen Wochen suche ich nach den richtigen Knieschonern. 
Da ich sehr klein und dünn bin ist die Auswahl eher begrenzt. 
Heute bin ich im Bikepark mit geliehenen IXS in S gefahren, die aber auch minimal zu groß waren.
Nun bin ich auf der Suche Assault Series LADY in XS. Theroetisch müsste das passen, aber überall ist diese Größe ausverkauft. 
Hat jemand ne Idee wo ich noch suchen könnte oder will zufällig jemand seine Schoner loswerden? Danke


----------



## 4mate (25. Juni 2012)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004QO0YEI/ref=asc_df_B004QO0YEI8480286/?tag=syn_vis1_bd-21&creative=22398&creativeASIN=B004QO0YEI&linkCode=asn"]iXS Sports Division Kinder Knieschoner Assault-Series: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

http://www.fahrradfux.de/product_in....html/XTCsid/f94bbb3d772acced5aa4b2afd264f10c
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0064KVXCY/ref=asc_df_B0064KVXCY8/?tag=ciao-sport-21&creative=22398&creativeASIN=B0064KVXCY&linkCode=asn"]IXS Knieschoner ASSAULT-SERIES: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


h ttp://www.fahrradfux.de/product_info.php/info/p2869_IXS---Assault-Series-Lady---Damen-Knieschoner.html/XTCsid/f94bbb3d772acced5aa4b2afd264f10c

(Lässt sich nicht verlinken, kopieren und Leerzeichen entfernen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowcat (25. Juni 2012)

Grün, weiß und hellblau  Kann mich garnicht entscheiden, aber da ich nach diesem Wochenende auch defintiv Armschoner brauche, probieren ich jetzt erstmal die Ladys...

Danke


----------

